# Germanwings Pilot Was Locked Out of Cockpit Before Crash in France



## cupper (25 Mar 2015)

New York Times is reporting that one of the pilot's was locked out of the cockpit, and could not reenter. If this indeed the case, security measures to harden the cockpit taken after 9/11 may need a rethink to prevent situations like this in the future. Although, just listening to an interview with former pilot and member of an aviation safety group says that there are procedures in place that require a flight crew member to take the place of the pilot when leaving the cockpit, and apparently there are alternate means of entering the cockpit which he wold not reveal for security issues.

*Germanwings Pilot Was Locked Out of Cockpit Before Crash in France*

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/26/world/europe/germanwings-airbus-crash.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0



> PARIS — As officials struggled Wednesday to explain why a jet with 150 people on board crashed in relatively clear skies, an investigator said evidence from a cockpit voice recorder indicated one pilot left the cockpit before the plane’s descent and was unable to get back in.
> 
> A senior military official involved in the investigation described “very smooth, very cool” conversation between the pilots during the early part of the flight from Barcelona to Düsseldorf. Then the audio indicated that one of the pilots left the cockpit and could not re-enter.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Mar 2015)

The crash was a deliberate act by the co-pilot.Stunning.

http://www.cnn.com/2015/03/26/europe/france-germanwings-plane-crash-main/index.html


----------



## Colin Parkinson (26 Mar 2015)

The story changes so much in the weeks after these crashes, so I am going to wait a bit before saying anything.


----------



## mariomike (26 Mar 2015)

"New cockpit policy for Air Canada
Following the fatal Germanwings crash, Air Canada has announced it will be implementing a policy change requiring two crew members to be in the cockpit of all flights at all times."
http://www.ctvnews.ca/business/new-cockpit-policy-for-air-canada-1.2298727

As seen on Youtube, "Airbus Reinforced Cockpit Door Description and Procedure"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=30&v=ixEHV7c3VXs


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Mar 2015)

The airlines will be requiring three crew in the cockpit.


----------



## jollyjacktar (26 Mar 2015)

If there's any silver lining to this sad story it is that at least the passengers did not realize what was happening until the very end and the end was quick.  My thoughts go out to all the families affected by this tragedy.


----------



## tomahawk6 (26 Mar 2015)

Their last moments were of sheer terror.If there is a hell I hope that Andreas Lubitz pays for eternity for taking so many lives senselessly.


----------



## cryco (26 Mar 2015)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> The airlines will be requiring three crew in the cockpit.



I heard in Canada it will be two. In either case, will that mean more flight crew on the plane or just that those present will have to pretty much  make sure there is always at least 2 of them in the cockpit?


----------



## Tibbson (27 Mar 2015)

Its not suggested they have three pilots, only that when one of the two pilots needs to leave the flight deck they are replaced by a member of the cabin crew.  That member of the cabin crew is not expected to be able to fly the plane, only to be a second person there in the event the remaining pilot takes ill or, as in this tragic case, attempts to lock the other pilot out and harm the plane and passengers.  That doesn't mean the remaining pilot can't take out the member of the cabin crew but they could have also done that with the other pilot too but it still cuts down the risk.


----------



## daftandbarmy (27 Mar 2015)

21.20 We reported earlier that German police were searching the home of the co-pilot, Andreas Lubitz, for anything that might help explain why he would have deliberately crashed the plane. 

There are now reports that police recovered something of significance in the flat on the outskirts of Dusseldorf that they are treating as a clue. They gave no indications as to what that might be, but we hope to have further updates soon. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/europe/france/11491587/Airbus-A320-crashes-in-French-Alps-with-148-people-on-board-live.html


----------



## tomahawk6 (27 Mar 2015)

They found a sick note for the day of the flight.Maybe in the future the doctor will inform the airline when a pilot or aircrew is given a sick note.As for the 3 pilots reports indicate there is a jump seat in the cockpit for a third pilot.Its common for airline pilots to fly when off duty,instead of being seated in coach they can fly seated in the jump seat.


----------



## Lightguns (27 Mar 2015)

Reports of s serious depressive episode that excused him from a 1.5 year of training.  

http://www.msn.com/en-ca/news/germanwings%20crash/germanwings-co-pilot-had-serious-depressive-episode-bild-newspaper/ar-AAa4xk7?ocid=iehp


----------



## mariomike (29 Mar 2015)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Their last moments were of sheer terror.



Their last moments have been reported.

"Terrified Germanwings passengers screamed for more than five minutes as the doomed plane crashed"
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/terrified-germanwings-passengers-screamed-more-5424516


----------



## AliG (29 Mar 2015)

cupper said:
			
		

> Although, just listening to an interview with former pilot and member of an aviation safety group says that there are procedures in place that require a flight crew member to take the place of the pilot when leaving the cockpit, and apparently there are alternate means of entering the cockpit which he wold not reveal for security issues.



There are fail-safes procedures, however they can all be overridden from within the cockpit. Such appears to have been the case here unfortunately.


----------



## Rifleman62 (31 Mar 2015)

http://edition.cnn.com/2015/03/31/europe/france-germanwings-plane-crash-main/
*
Reports: Video found in wreckage shows Germanwings flight's final seconds*

Dusseldorf, Germany (CNN)Video found in the wreckage on a French mountainside shows the nightmarish final seconds of Germanwings Flight 9525, reports said Tuesday.

Taken on a cell phone, the video "was so chaotic that it was hard to identify people, but the sounds of the screaming passengers made it perfectly clear that they were aware of what was about to happen to them," according to the French magazine Paris Match, which obtained the video along with the German newspaper Bild.

"One can hear cries of 'My God' in several languages. Metallic banging can also be heard more than three times, perhaps of the pilot trying to open the cockpit door with a heavy object. Towards the end, after a heavy shake, stronger than the others, the screaming intensifies. Then nothing," Paris Match reports.

The two publications described the video but did not post the video itself.


----------



## mariomike (31 Oct 2015)

Watched this on TV the other night. Eerie similarity to the real thing.

"The Oscar-nominated film Wild Tales has been released despite a scene in which a pilot locks himself in the cabin and crashes a plane full of passengers."
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/film/film-news/11501295/Plane-crash-film-released-days-after-Germanwings-disaster.html


----------

